# Replacing ADA bulbs



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

I'd like to replace my 150 watt HQI bulbs for my solar one. New ADA bulbs cost $100 each. I'm not cheap, but that seems like an aweful lot for a light bulb. 

Do I HAVE to use ADA bulbs with the Solar I, or can I use any 150 watt HQI? 

Any recommendations on which to buy? I need two.


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

Pretty dead here huh


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

no, im alive, but I don't have an answer.


----------



## nnnal (Apr 9, 2016)

You can use any double ended metal halide 150w bulb. What i use right now is Osram Powerstar HQI-TS Excellence D 5600k. Never liked that much the ada green light, makes everything look too green and it is too expensive. Also, had great results in growing plants with cheap mh bulbs that you can find on evilbay. Hope that helps. 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

JustLikeAPill said:


> Pretty dead here huh


I'm a zombie. But, I try to pretend otherwise.


----------

